# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1980s >  IFBB Mr Eλλάς 1984 (7 Οκτωβρίου,θέατρο Μπουρνέλη)

## Polyneikos

Το 1983 υπήρξε ένα κένο στους αγώνες της IFBB,καθώς ατόνησε η ομοσπονδία που είχε μέχρι τότε ο Σταυρος Τριανταφυλλίδης.
Το 1984, αναλαμβάνει ο *τρίτος κατά σειρά πρόεδρος* στην IFBB,*Θύμιος Περσίδης* (μετά τον  Ζαπατίνα και Τριανταφυλλίδη), ο οποίος προερχόταν από τα δυναμικά αθλήματα και είχε τα περιοδικά Δυναμικό αρχικά και Υγεία και Μυώνες μετέπειτα.
Διοργάνωσε το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα λοιπόν στις 7 Οκτωβρίου το 1984, με αθλητές όπως ο Δημήτρης Παπαδογεωργάκης, Ιορδάνης Λεβεντέλης, Γιάννης Γκίνης, Δημήτρης Μεντής,Τακης Τσιβιλής κτλ.

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Muscleboss

Κωστα πέρα από το υλικό, μαρέσει και η εισαγωγή σου  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Κωστα πέρα από το υλικό, μαρέσει και η εισαγωγή σου


Παναγιώτη οσο μπορω, δινω καποιες ιστορικές  πληροφορίες, για την αλληλουχία των εξελίξεων στο χωρο :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## vaggan

λεει για τον δημητρη μεντη ενας αθλητης με ασχημα σημεια που δημιουργει ενα πολυ καλο συνολο μας εκαψε :01. ROFL:  :08. Turtle:  :03. Bowdown: πολυ καλος ο λεβεντελης εχω να πω κορυφαιος

----------


## Muscleboss

Κοιτάζοντας με περισσότερη προσοχή παρατήρησα στο αφιέρωμα τον φίλο και αθλητή από την Πάτρα *Χρήστο Μαλτέζο* στα junior! ο οποίος συνεχίζει να κατεβαίνει σε αγώνες 30 χρόνια μετά και να διακρύνεται... respect...δε το γνώριζα  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

> λεει για τον δημητρη μεντη ενας αθλητης με ασχημα σημεια που δημιουργει ενα πολυ καλο συνολο μας εκαψεπολυ καλος ο λεβεντελης εχω να πω κορυφαιος


H αλήθεια ειναι ότι ο Μεντής δεν παρέπεμπτε ακομα σε αυτο που παρουσιασε αργότερα, ο δε Λεβεντέλης αρκετά προχωρημένος.




> Κοιτάζοντας με περισσότερη προσοχή παρατήρησα στο αφιέρωμα τον φίλο και αθλητή από την Πάτρα *Χρήστο Μαλτέζο* στα junior! ο οποίος συνεχίζει να κατεβαίνει σε αγώνες 30 χρόνια μετά και να διακρύνεται... respect...δε το γνώριζα


Οντως Πανο, αν δεν το διαβαζα, ΄δυσκολα θα μπορουσα να τον διακρίνω, καθως εδω είναι μόλις 15 ετών!

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία -80 , είχαμε την συμμετοχή γνωστών αθλητών, όπως ο Ιορδάνης Λεβεντέλης (πρόεδρος της IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ), του Γιώργου Θωκταρίδη, του Μιχάλη Γαυγιωτάκη, του Βασίλη Σερέτη (μετέπειτα παράγοντα σχεδόν σε όλους τους διοργανωτές, IFBB, ΠΕΣΔ ,NABBA International, NABBA Hellas)
O *Ιορδάνης Λεβεντέλης* παρουσίασε το πιο πλήρες σύνολο, κατόπιν πήγε και συμμετείχε στο Παγκόσμιο της IFBB στο Las Vegas με τον Κώστα Γιαννακόπουλο και τον Βασίλη Στεφανίδη (ζουσε μονιμα στην Αμερική) και τον Γιώργο Κουρεμπανά (μονιμος κατοικος στο Nτιντρόιτ)

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

Guest poser, o Kωστας Γιαννακόπουλος

----------


## vaggan

πιστευω ο γκας αν αγωνιζοταν εκεινη την βραδυα τους ειχε και τους δυο :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## DIMITROS

O Γιωργος ο Κουλης το 1984.... και το 2014 στη Γερμανια ποια οπου ζει και γυμναζετε!!!!

----------

